# format ipod into both mac and pc?



## uwbill (Feb 9, 2005)

yet another question...

so for this coming 3G 40G iPod, i plan to load up all my music from a pc (about 10G), be able to transfer files from a pc (20G space), and also used to back up my pb. what's the best solution???

thanks!


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

uwbill said:


> yet another question...


You need to visit www.ipodlounge.com, www.ipoding.com, www.ipodhacks.com, before you ask another question. There's lots of answers on these sites.



> so for this coming 3G 40G iPod, i plan to load up all my music from a pc (about 10G), be able to transfer files from a pc (20G space), and also used to back up my pb. what's the best solution???


Network your PC and Powerbook and create one single main iTunes library by moving your MP3s to your OS X user's music folder. Later, back-up from this music library, again with Mac-to-PC networking. Be wary that iTunes on Mac is more forgiving with song titles - on the PC, you have to watch for illegal characters in naming.


----------



## green_ears (Feb 26, 2005)

uwbill said:


> yet another question...
> 
> so for this coming 3G 40G iPod, i plan to load up all my music from a pc (about 10G), be able to transfer files from a pc (20G space), and also used to back up my pb. what's the best solution???
> 
> thanks!


Get the Windows version. The Mac can read Windows partitions no problem. Reading a mac partition is Windows however... I have yet to see that happen.


----------



## uwbill (Feb 9, 2005)

gmark, thanks for the links! i'll sure check them out...

i have all my music in an external drive formated as NTFS, powerbook seems to have some trouble reading it... not all the folders will be seen in finder when it's connected to powerbook and inside the folder, what files can be seen is pretty random too... really weird

since my pb's harddrive is relatively small... i'm trying to keep the music in the external HD without moving them to pb. so... how do i do it? direclty hook up ipod to pc and sync with the itunes? but then... how do i make sure i have space on ipod for files of both pc and mac types? can i partition ipod???


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## ArtificiaLard (Feb 8, 2005)

Using a utility called MacDrive on a Windows machine will allow a Mac-formatted iPod to mount on a Windows machine. It's retail software, though so you have to pay for the privilege.


----------



## uwbill (Feb 9, 2005)

HowEver, i need to have it PC compatible coz we're still living in a PC world... all my friends are PC users, well... a few exceptions... so if i need to transfer files from them time to time, it'll have to be pc compatible


----------

